# Dog Walking Springs Area



## walkera (Oct 7, 2010)

Rumor has it that theres a dog walking club in the Springs area. Anybody know any details or is it a secret society like the masons?

Andy


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

walkera said:


> Rumor has it that theres a dog walking club in the Springs area. Anybody know any details or is it a secret society like the masons?
> 
> Andy


Havent heard anything about that over here in the greens, but plenty of people just randomly plan to meet at certain times, or usually walk their dogs at certain times and sneak some off leash time behind the golf towers.

Swing over here if you can't find the club in the springs! Bodie loves a new friend.


----------



## walkera (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Andrea

Its normally my wife Fiona who does dog duties during the week but we'll try and get over one weekend. 

Our two love making new friends and theres only so many times you can walk round the lake with the lads on the lead before we all get bored!!

Andy and Fiona W


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Which Springs do you live in Andy? we have a mental golden retriever who is very sociable but needs other dogs to play with. Were in Springs 2 let me know if your near.


----------



## Skypilot617 (Feb 12, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Which Springs do you live in Andy? we have a mental golden retriever who is very sociable but needs other dogs to play with. Were in Springs 2 let me know if your near.


Applying for a job in Dubai and will be bringing my equally mental Springer if it works out. Is this a bad idea? I note that it seems to be difficult to get them off-lead which would drive both him and me seriously insane!


----------



## walkera (Oct 7, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Which Springs do you live in Andy? we have a mental golden retriever who is very sociable but needs other dogs to play with. Were in Springs 2 let me know if your near.


We're in Springs 11


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

There are a few off-lead places to take the dogs. Beaches, and drives out to the desert. They manage. I walk Bodie with a short lead, and i bring a long retractable one with me so if he wants to run laps around me like a psychopathic NASCAR driver, he can. Until there are no security guards around and other people nearby then i let him off to play tag with a dog...when the coast isn't clear anymore....leash goes back on as if nothing happened and i just have a dog who gets tremendously out of breath sitting on the grass watching the birdies.


----------

